# Short throw shifter Lever



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

looking for a short shifter lever....I'm tired of using the stock lever on mine....i was thinking of cutting but re-threading is a bitch...any suggestions???


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

ehWudupdoc said:


> looking for a short shifter lever....I'm tired of using the stock lever on mine....i was thinking of cutting but re-threading is a bitch...any suggestions???


Are you looking for a shorter throw, or just a shorter shaft?

The short shifts that reduce the throws are generally installed on the transmission side and don't shorten the shaft of the gear stick.


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

short shaft...i have a diesel geek short throw installed already...now i just want a short shaft


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

there is no threads on the shifter...so rethreading it is not going to help.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> there is no threads on the shifter...so rethreading it is not going to help.


I suppose you could thread it with both CW and CCW threads to try to create the texture that the shift knob needs to grip. Or you could use a Dremel very carefully.

Personally, I still can't understand why this is desirable. In truth, folks should be looking to extend it and raise the shift, no?


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

kev im with you on this. i would like mine a bit taller.and angled back a bit so im not punching the cd's out of my radio.


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

is there a shifter i can purchase??? so i dont have to cut it...


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Hacksaw!....Then use Momo **** knob..those are held on with set screws, so no worries about what the end of the shifter shaft looks like!:thumbup:


----------



## leszekr (May 4, 2009)

I cut mine. pretty sick. NLS short shift as well. But I went with the OSir light up shift knob with the screw in attachment. You can do a sloppy job cutting it and it wont make a difference. It take A LOT of cutting though. I went through 2 metal hacksaw blades. Dremel FTW.


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

yea i think i will be cutting it...but ill be getting a second one from the junk yard instead, just in case. i was thinking of going with the same shift knob...im using diesel geek short shifter have had it on for over 45k no problems at all...


----------



## bloew2004 (Oct 16, 2008)

*haha*

ya i have the NLS short shifter, 42 draft bushings, cut my shaft down (no punn intended), and jb welded a shift knob on


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

leszekr said:


> I cut mine. pretty sick. NLS short shift as well. But I went with the OSir light up shift knob with the screw in attachment. You can do a sloppy job cutting it and it wont make a difference. It take A LOT of cutting though. I went through 2 metal hacksaw blades. Dremel FTW.


I cut mine down as well and changed the boot. I cut it right before the notch ends so i can just follow the notch left and re-notch it. I reused the stock knob as well. Feels great but now its missing a weighted knob.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

cut it w/ a manual pipe cutter. Take 2 mins tops


----------

